# Mac OS auf Windows



## MrX1985 (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege zur zeit auf Mac umzusteigen nun ist meine frage ob es möglich ist ein Mac OS auf einem Windows XP PC zu simulieren.
geht das mit Virtual Pc oder so?
wenn ja wie? Habe schon im Internet rumgesucht allerdings nicht wirklich viel gefunden..
Viele dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2007)

AFAIK funktioniert das mit Qemu.


----------



## MrX1985 (19. November 2007)

Wie bring ich das unter Windows zum laufen? 
oder geht das unter Linux?


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2007)

Sowohl als auch, schau dir mal die Website an http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
Dort gibts das zum Download und auch ne Dokumentation. MacOS habe ich noch nie drunter laufen lassen, soll aber gehen - Qemu kann sowohl PPC als auch X86 emulieren.


----------



## zeroize (21. November 2007)

Das was du vor hast ist ein ziemlich schwieriges Unterfangen. Ich habe es mit den alten Mac OS 9 und 8 Versionen ausprobiert und es "läuft" zwar, allerdings in einer nicht brauchbaren Geschwindigkeit (vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Rechner, aber ich glaube trotz hochgetakteter CPU ist die Emulation von einem PPC immer ziemlich bescheiden).
Einfacher wäre die umgekehrte Art auf einem Mac (mit OSX, möglichst Intel) Windows zu emulieren - da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten z.B. VMWare Fusion oder Parallels Desktop - dies ist recht performant.


----------

